# Lactose in Loperamide



## Imaginary (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm currently taking mebeverine twice a day, and it's helping a bit but I'm not sure whether to try loperamide instead but the ones I got from the pharmacist last time contain lactose, and I'm lactose intolerant.Does the amount of lactose in them tend to have any effect, or is it so little that it won't cause any more D?I definately find lopermide more effective for the short term, but I'm really concerned about the lactose. Having too much dairy also gives me an itchy rash, but that's only if I drink the equivalent of a glass of milk everyday (I don't actually like most dairy products anyway though) or similar, so I'm not sure whether loperamide would cause the rash too?Does anyone have any opinions/experiences with taking loperamide while being lactose intolerant?Also, any experiences with mebeverine and can it be taken 3 times a day does anyone know?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually a rash from dairy is from the proteins in it. The sugar lactose tends to cause gas/bloating/diarrhea but isn't a complex enough molecule to set off an immune system reaction. Protiens can.Now the question is how pure is the lactose in the pill. Usually it takes several grams to provoke a gas reaction and there isn't anything near that amount in a pill.Very small amounts of protein can set off the immune system, but there would not be a glass of milk's worth of protein in a pill so that should be below your threshold.


----------

